# Menu Composition



## stosh65 (Jul 1, 2002)

I am looking for books or articles on Menu composition and theory, preferably meant for professionals. Can anyone recommend something for me?

cms


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Back in school, I recall a book called Management by Menu. Also, there is a vintage book (if you are a fan of such) titled The Menu Maker by Charles Fellows. It was published in 1905 in Chicago. You can, if you are lucky, come accross a copy on eBay or the various used book resellers on the web. Good luck.


----------

